# Preseason Game #7: Lakers vs Sonics



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>*Pre Season Game #7*








vs.









Monday, Oct. 25
7:30 pm
vs. SuperSonics
TV: KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant and the Lakers defeated the Suns 111-103 to improve to 4-2 in preseason play.

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
*Los Angeles Lakers (4-2)*





































Chuky Atkins, PG: 4.0 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 3.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Brian Grant, PF 5.8 PPG, 4.6 RPG, 1.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.2 SPG
Chris Mihm, C: 10.8 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 0.7 APG, 2.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Lamar Odom, SF: 9.2 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 3.8 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Kobe Bryant, SG: 23.3 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 4.3 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.0 SPG

Lakers Bench:
Tony Bobbitt 5.7 PPG, 1.7 RPG, 2.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.7 SPG
Tierre Brown 9.0 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 4.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.6 SPG
Caron Butler 7.8 PPG, 5.4 RPG, 0.4 APG, 0.4 BPG, 1.2 SPG
Brian Cook 12.0 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.3 SPG
Nate Johnson 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Jumaine Jones 6.7 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 0.5 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Slava Medvedenko 12.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Ike Nwankwo 0.7 PPG, 1.7 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Kareem Rush 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Luke Walton 1.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 3.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Sasha Vujacic 5.2 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 3.2 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG

*Have Not Played*
Vlade Divac 
Devean George

Injury Report
*Kareem Rush* - Sprained Right Foot | Return Tonight?
*Slava Medvedenko* - Sore Right Heel | TBD
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Out Indefinitely
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Out Indefinitely

</center>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers by 100?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hopefully both coaches let Ray and Kobe play 40 minutes each, to heighten the "rivalry" more.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Question on Facing Allen Irks Bryant

"Don't even ask me any stupid (expletive) like that," Bryant said. "Don't even put me and (that) dude in the same breath."

:rofl:


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

I hope Kobe doesn't go out and shoot the ball every time he gets his hands on it because that would only prove Allen's point. The best thing he can do is forget about that little sissy and do whatever the teams needs him to do in order to win.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

The best thing he can do is remind Ray Ray he's a *Supersonic* :yes:


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

This will be a tight game but the Lakers will win....:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> The best thing he can do is remind Ray Ray he's a Supersonic



true that


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

> The best thing he can do is remind Ray Ray he's a Supersonic


Too be fair... its remind Ray that he is a SONIC.

Unfortunately for Ray... nothing is Super :sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Don Corleone</b>!
> The best thing he can do is remind Ray Ray he's a *Supersonic* :yes:


ouch 




> Originally posted by <b>K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.</b>!
> This will be a tight game but the Lakers will win....:yes: :yes: :yes:



:shy: :uhoh: :shy:


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Too be fair... its remind Ray that he is a SONIC.
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Too be fair... its remind Ray that he is a SONIC.
> ...


Yikes, true dat.:yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Ray is not even going to play tonight, not even going to dress, according to the pre-game show. Horrible.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Ray is not even going to play tonight, not even going to dress, according to the pre-game show. Horrible.


I saw that too.:nonono: If Allen doesn't play he's a wuss.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Ray is not even going to play tonight, not even going to dress, according to the pre-game show. Horrible.


I was pretty excited to watch them play tonight too.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Rashard isn't playing either...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Caron Looking Damn Good


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

how is odom playing? fg%.........is he feeling flow of the offence? kobe? how are the guys on the boards(mihm,grant)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Any updates on anyone please? Thanks!

Lakers up 62-39 at the break (Explain?) ?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Kobe and Odom only played for a few minutes in the 1st quarter, but neither did much since Caron Butler single-handedly dominated the Sonics with 18 points in the first alone. Odom hit a 3 and Kobe hit a double-clutch shot from a few feet away. Mihm got in foul trouble.

Tierre Brown looks good again, as do both of the Brians. Kareem Rush played the whole 2nd quarter and hit a couple of outside shots. Vujacic's shot is still off but he continues to find open people in traffic and make mostly good decisions with the ball.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Basically, since Ray wasn't man enough to step onto the court and Lewis is having injury problems of some sort, the Sonics suddenly become a very crappy team. So it's no surprise the Lakers are up big. 

Hey, did anyone notice Rudy _finally_ ran a few back screens for Kobe (on the first play of the game no less)? Holy EDIT- Don't do this, you've been here long enough to no right from wrong, so don't waste our time please, the guy can actually come up with some plays other than pick and rolls/pops!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for the updates.. Ray Allen had a hurt back huh? Nice excuse Ray :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This is what frustrates you about Butler. He's so damn inconsistent and he always seems to get injured but he's very talented. I know that NBA comparisons are usually way off but he was compared to Paul Pierce and did have nice rookie stats. I'm not saying he'll be an All NBA player but I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up being a poor man's Artest. He's a keeper if he can show some consistency


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Does Brown ever pass the ball?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Thanks for the updates.. Ray Allen had a hurt back huh? Nice excuse Ray :laugh:


No thats not it, I just checked why Ray is not playing tonight. Sonics website-


R. Lewis ----- Plantar Faciatis Left foot
R. Murray ----- Left Quadriceps Strain 
R. Allen ----- Sand in cooter



Ill be here all night folks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> No thats not it, I just checked why Ray is not playing tonight. Sonics website-
> ...



*Cooter*
1. An edible freshwater turtle of the genus Chrysemys.
2. Any of various turtles or tortoises. See Regional Note at goober.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I take it you do not know what I meant. 

Hit up google with cooter slang and you will see that can be a part on a female.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> This is what frustrates you about Butler. He's so damn inconsistent and he always seems to get injured but he's very talented. I know that NBA comparisons are usually way off but he was compared to Paul Pierce and did have nice rookie stats. I'm not saying he'll be an All NBA player but I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up being a poor man's Artest. He's a keeper if he can show some consistency


Caron is not inconsistent or injury prone. He's been injured ONCE and his poor second season can be attributed to that. He was actually pretty consistent in his rookie season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Does Brown ever pass the ball?


Huh? The guy has averaged 4 apg in 15.2 mpg this preseason. And he should be shooting the ball, he's doing so at a 57% clip so far.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Does Brown ever pass the ball?


That's not his job. Whoever is point guard this season will inherit the Fisher role... In which they will be the recipient of Kobe and Odoms playmaking... If he's making the shots, and they are wide open (which they are), no sense in passing the ball. The rotation kicks the ball to him, ever hear an announcer go "One pass too many?" Well that's what that would be. If he is open, he needs to shoot the ball. Or else he will get no respect and Kobe and Odom will get more pressure...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

how did odom play another poor fg% or did he step it up


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

In my opinion the Lakers should keep Tony Bobbitt. If they can only keep either he or Brown then by all means they should keep Brown since PG is our weakest position. But Bobbitt seems to be able to do everything Rush can do plus a lot more. His handles are better than Rush's, he goes to the basket while Rush won't, and his shot seems to be as good as if not better than Rush's. If Malone winds up coming back (which I doubt) then they can just waive Bobbitt for roster space, but right now I'd hang on to him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> In my opinion the Lakers should keep Tony Bobbitt. If they can only keep either he or Brown then by all means they should keep Brown since PG is our weakest position. But Bobbitt seems to be able to do everything Rush can do plus a lot more. His handles are better than Rush's, he goes to the basket while Rush won't, and his shot seems to be as good as if not better than Rush's. If Malone winds up coming back (which I doubt) then they can just waive Bobbitt for roster space, but right now I'd hang on to him.


I agree that this would be nice, but only if Cook can continue to hit from the perimeter. Cook seems to easily have just as good a shot as Slava, but with better rebounding ability and much better defensive instincts. I'd buy Slava out, add Brown and Bobbit, and then just go ahead and use one (or both) as trade abit along with Rush, Walton and George so as to attain a quality defensive big man or point guard before the February trading deadline.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	11 	3-4 	1-1 	11-12 	1 	1 	1 	0 	1 	0 	2 	18 
Odom 	 9 	1-1 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Mihm 	17 	3-3 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	3 	6 
Atkins 	 9 	0-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	2 	0 
Bryant 	 9 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	1 	1 	2 
Rush 	26 	3-10 	2-4 	2-2 	1 	2 	0 	0 	1 	0 	3 	10 
Grant 	12 	3-5 	0-0 	1-3 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	7 
Brown 	23 	3-6 	0-0 	8-9 	0 	3 	5 	1 	2 	0 	1 	14 
Cook 	12 	2-3 	1-1 	1-2 	3 	5 	2 	1 	0 	1 	1 	6 
Jones 	26 	5-8 	2-2 	3-4 	2 	6 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	15 
Vujacic 18 	0-5 	0-4 	2-2 	0 	2 	8 	0 	1 	1 	0 	2 
Walton 	27 	3-6 	2-2 	2-2 	1 	3 	4 	2 	1 	1 	4 	10 
Nwankwo	13 	2-5 	0-0 	0-2 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	5 	4 
Johnson	 4 	2-3 	1-1 	1-2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	6 
Bobbitt	24 	6-9 	0-0 	2-3 	0 	0 	4 	0 	1 	0 	2 	14 
Totals 	240 	37-73 	10-17 	33-43 	11 	31 	30 	9 	8 	5 	29 	117
```
Boxscore


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This team is overloaded with forwards. Re-signing Slava has proved to be a waste of money because he probably won't even play on this team. Neither will Walton. Neither will George. I hope that Mitch is actively pursuing trades that will alleviate our logjam at the forward slots and net us another PG. Atkins isn't going to cut it. All he can do at this point is shoot.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Bobbit would definitely be more helpful to this team than a returnng Slava. Jumaine is also better than George. It'd be great to see both Slava and Devean gone and see Bobbit retained.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I agree that Slava, Rush, George, Walton and probably Atkins need to be shopped, but really I don't think these guys have a lot of value around the league. How good a player could they get us in return? I can't see us getting any more than a decent player someone's just looking to dump.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree that this would be nice, but only if Cook can continue to hit from the perimeter. Cook seems to easily have just as good a shot as Slava, but with better rebounding ability and much better defensive instincts. I'd buy Slava out, add Brown and Bobbit, and then just go ahead and use one (or both) as trade abit along with Rush, Walton and George so as to attain a quality defensive big man or point guard before the February trading deadline.


Considering they just signed Slava, there is 0 chance this is happening. Just because either Slava or Cook won't play doesn't mean we don't need them both. Right now we have only 5 centers and PFs. All NBA teams carry AT LEAST that. 

What we need to do is downsize the swingmen. Bobbit, Kobe, Nwanko, Butler, Odom, Rush, Jones, George, Walton... that's far too much.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bobbit will shoot and should be on the team...he isn't a chicken **** like most of the lakers to shoot when kobe is on the floor.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I agree that Slava, Rush, George, Walton and probably Atkins need to be shopped, but really I don't think these guys have a lot of value around the league. How good a player could they get us in return? I can't see us getting any more than a decent player someone's just looking to dump.


I can't believe the Lakers resigned Medastinko, I just can't.

I do think that Rush and Walton have some solid value. Both young players that have shown improvement, add that with their small contracts. They have value. 

I also think George, Slava and Atkins would have value with the right team. 

When George comes back, he should get some PT to rise his stock, then ship him before the deadline.


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

It would be stupid to trade away Rush, Slava and Atkins, much less Walton.

Why trade away your 3-point shooters who will be able to pull up on the break and knock down 3's. 

Why trade a guy like Walton, who is a smart player who can see the court better than most players the lakers have. He can pass the ball on the break. He will be a better rebounder and shooter. 

You're not gonna get a difference maker at PG by trading any of these players. The only way the Lakers are gonna get one is through free agency or the draft. Don't 

You don't trade away what could be valuable role players for a mediocre PG.

Who are the free agent PG's available after this season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rellim</b>!
> It would be stupid to trade away Rush, Slava and Atkins, much less Walton.
> 
> Why trade away your 3-point shooters who will be able to pull up on the break and knock down 3's.
> ...


Er what? There are definitely some good available PGs that would help the Lakers that can be attained in trade this year or next summer. For example, Antonio Daniels and Banks are rumored PGs the Lakers are looking for before the deadline. 

Right now Walton for Banks straight up is on the table, and the only thing holding up that deal is the Lakers looking to see what they want to do with Tierre Brown. Acquiring Banks for Walton makes all the sense in the world for the Lakers; trade away your 3rd or 4th string SF for a potential starting PG who can keep up with the fastest PGs in the league, unlike the Lakers' other potential starting PG in Sasha. Yeah, Walton is an extremely gifted passer with great bball IQ. Too bad the Lakers already have that ability and lots more in Lamar Odom. Oh, and then there's SFs Caron Butler and Jermaine Jones, who both provide much better defensive ability than Walton, and Jones provides much better shooting touch and 3 point shooting (something the Lakers really need). Yeah, I'd say Walton’s skills are pretty damn duplicative on the Lakers. 

Antonio Daniels would also make plenty of sense, though I don’t know what the Sonics would want for him. I’d trade Walton, George, Atkins (no chance of Atkins going with his salary), George (same as Atkins), or even Rush for Daniels. Daniels provides an extremely steady PG with solid defensive skills and solid outside shooting, including the arc. Basically your ideal well rounded starting veteran point with a minimal injury history. Can use him effectively for 2 or 3 seasons. And of course, he's very good at running the break and making decisions.

There's also Baron Davis, but the Lakers would have to give up Odom for him. Which, quite frankly, I might be willing to do. Though, Davis has a poor injury/work ethic history, so that would be a tough one.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

last year..when kobe made 1 shot the whole game they got plugged but kobe makes 2 points in a game then they win by 26....whats that all about


----------

